# '53 Ford Victoria



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Got this baby done on Sunday, hope you guys like it!

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Beautiful job! What kit is that?


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Pete McKay said:


> Beautiful job! What kit is that?


Thank you, that is the Lindberg kit, it was kit of the year when it first came out!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Cruz-- *Welcome to HT!* That is one _incredible_ build! Did those mags come with the kit? Love the valve stems in the rims. *Fantastic BMF job! * 

I have a Lindy '61 Impala that looks like a very fine detailed kit-- I also have Lindy's 32 Ford pickup and 48 Lincoln, which....... _well_, like my Mom always said, _"If you can't say something good, don't say anything at all"_, so..... I _have_ heard that Lindberg has some great kits, and some... others.

Thanks for posting your Vicky :thumbsup: Hope to see more from you


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

:wave:.....cruz.......Welcome to the Forum, There Friend........That is one Beautiful '53 Victoria you have there......Love the paint, chrome and those fat white wall's.......The flat head look's great, too.......Nice plumbing and hardware..........:thumbsup:

Hope to see more of your work, soon.........Great Guy's on here,,, Sure you'll fit right in......Fell free to post in on any of the Tread's on here......

MOE.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not too much into standard stock cars but that is a sweet build. The finish is fantastic and all the detailing is perfect. It also reminds me a bit of the Moebius Hudson Hornet I have on the bench now. Your color scheme is very similar to the one I am going with. Again, really nice build and fantastic finish.

And from the technical side: What did you do to get the chrome on the window trim and basically, how did you do all the chrome parts? I stripped my chrome parts and used Alclad chrome on them after. However the window trim is obviously going to be a different matter. I am thinking of bare metal foil which I have never done before. Any tips will be appreciated.

Bob K.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Super nice build and WAY above my abilities! Looks like the real thing!


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> I'm not too much into standard stock cars but that is a sweet build. The finish is fantastic and all the detailing is perfect. It also reminds me a bit of the Moebius Hudson Hornet I have on the bench now. Your color scheme is very similar to the one I am going with. Again, really nice build and fantastic finish.
> 
> And from the technical side: What did you do to get the chrome on the window trim and basically, how did you do all the chrome parts? I stripped my chrome parts and used Alclad chrome on them after. However the window trim is obviously going to be a different matter. I am thinking of bare metal foil which I have never done before. Any tips will be appreciated.
> 
> Bob K.


Thank you for the replies guys, I am very appreciative of your comments and glad you like the model! The wheels and tires are from the '32 Ford by Revell, the white walls are painted with white acrylic paint and they already include the valve stems. I painted the inside of the rims a darker color. 

For the chrome on the windows i used Bare Metal Foil, nothing else works better than this for this application. I do shine it up a bit more by using 3M rubbing compound after application. You can also use regular car wax, a very small dab is all that is necessary, make sure you do it in sections.

When using Bare Metal Foil, make sure to burnish it well and always use a brand new #11 Xacto blade to cut it. Let the weight of the knife do the work, that's why it's so important to always use a brand new blade for every application. Practice makes perfect.

I have been following your post concerning the Hudson and you are doing a great job, just take your time, pace yourself and don't rush, you get out what you put in.:thumbsup:

All the rest of the chrome is from the actual kit. I do use Alclad a lot but I like to use it on small parts, not too crazy about using it on bumpers or bigger parts but when used right, it's pretty convincing. Below is the link to the entire build. There you will also see pictures of the real car, I like using a lot of real car reference, always helps a lot!

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/53-victoria-project/


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

cruz......Thank's again for sharing all your Tip's and W.I.P. Pic's.....They're Great and show how much work you've put into your build, as well.......

Alot of the Guy's have there own Thread's,, Which we call Garage's.....Here we post our build's and chit-chat,, As well as seek/give information and tip's on,"our's as well as other's" Build's and related topic's........We all try to stay on Subject,,,,But we do tend to stray off into the wild, blue-yonder...FROM time to time.......
It just help's to keep every,,"one person's build's",in the same Thread..Is all.....LOL....
This way anyone can go to Your Garage and View Your Build's,,, Without having to search through all the back thread's......

And by the look's of the two Build's you've shown us......I'd say that You'd be another great Garage owner........:thumbsup:


MOE.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

s.moe said:


> cruz......Thank's again for sharing all your Tip's and W.I.P. Pic's.....They're Great and show how much work you've put into your build, as well.......
> 
> Alot of the Guy's have there own Thread's,, Which we call Garage's.....Here we post our build's and chit-chat,, As well as seek/give information and tip's on,"our's as well as other's" Build's and related topic's........We all try to stay on Subject,,,,But we do tend to stray off into the wild, blue-yonder...FROM time to time.......
> It just help's to keep every,,"one person's build's",in the same Thread..Is all.....LOL....
> ...


Sounds like a good idea, I will name my own garage later and share another build with you guys!!:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

cruz......Sound's good that you've decided to open your own Shop.......As you can tell,, Or should I say,,,, Jumping back and forth to the different thread's, Can become quite a headache.....To keep-up with all the curent post's.......LOL.....

When you open up the new"Garage",,You'll have plenty of "Customer's", No dought about it, My Friend...........


MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

The red paint on that '53 looks like it's a mile deep! Great job man!


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> Hey Cruz-- *Welcome to HT!* That is one _incredible_ build! Did those mags come with the kit? Love the valve stems in the rims. *Fantastic BMF job! *
> 
> I have a Lindy '61 Impala that looks like a very fine detailed kit-- I also have Lindy's 32 Ford pickup and 48 Lincoln, which....... _well_, like my Mom always said, _"If you can't say something good, don't say anything at all"_, so..... I _have_ heard that Lindberg has some great kits, and some... others.
> 
> Thanks for posting your Vicky :thumbsup: Hope to see more from you


Thanks! Hey, how far is saxonburg from York? We have a great club there, I am sure you would enjoy it if possible?


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

what a beauty photographed right that could pass as the real deal,super nice job


----------



## colstriker (Dec 13, 2010)

impressive!!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

What can I say that hasn't been said already? It's truly a beautiful job you did on that car - it looks fabulous!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That is one heck of a build!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

cruz said:


> Thanks! Hey, how far is saxonburg from York? We have a great club there, I am sure you would enjoy it if possible?


Hey Cruz! You talkin' York, Pa? I'll have to look on a map........ but, as for where I'm at-- Saxonburg is between Pittsburgh and Butler. Closer to Butler, but almost in a straight line from Pittsburgh up to Butler.

Wonder if..... I seem to remember reading about a model club out in central Pa. Yeah, sure would enjoy it, if it isn't too awful far....

Only been to a couple model show/contests in the last 30+ years-- wish there were more around.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

I did take the time to look your town up in the map and unfortunately you are about 3 hours away from York, guess you will not be making it to our meetings Anyway, I do post the meeting pictures in other forums, I guess I will have to do the same thing here once in a while so that you and others here may see how much fun we have in our gettogethers. Since I have my own garage now, I will be sharing that with you later!:wave:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great build, the finish is A+ and the detailing on the engine is excellent!


----------

